# Jacksonville Shipfitter Job/s



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I just got the following in an e-mail, just reply directly if you think it's something you'd be interested in:

Hello, 
We currently have great opportunities available in Jacksonville FL for 1st Class Ship Fitters and 1st Class Structural Welders in the Marine Industry

Duration of Contract- 18 months to 28 months

Pay: $14/hr- $64 Day per diem- $24/hr OT (Most candidates are working 5 to 10 hours of OT per week)

Incentives:

Full Benefits Included- Medical, Dental, Vision
Discounts- Cell Phone, Clothing Stores , Auto and Home, Free Apartment Searches, Shopping/Gifts, Travel, Hotels

Please contact if you are interested or know any qualified candidates that would be interested. There will be other opportunities for 2nd and 3rd class in the near future but right now it is only 1st Class Opportunities. Please let me know if you know anyone who would interested.

Regards,


Kim Berdecia
_Recruiter _
Aerotek Commercial Staffing 
7077 Bonneval Rd. Suite 500
Jacksonville, FL 32216
Direct Line: (904) 527-5612
Fax: (904) 527-5591
The greatest compliment to my business is the compliment of a referral. If you know someone who is looking for work, or who is hiring, please feel free to pass on my contact information. Thank you.


----------

